

24/7 Incubation Opened in Tempe, AZ. You are invited - kodeshpa

Michael Witham and Michael O'brian founded The Open Source Project at 1415 E University Dr Suite 103.  Walking distance from Arizona State University...the largest student enrollment in the country.<p>The purpose is to combine tech start ups with Andy Warhol's The Factory (minus the drugs and orgies).  Inspired from Richard Flordia's Creative Class research, The Open Source Projects aims to be the epicenter of innovation and creation.<p>Come join us for events and festivities and join the elite talent in Arizona.<p>Follow us twitter and facebook: OSPtempe
======
DLaulkar
Seems like, everyone is thinking on same lines.

------
jamesbritt
Is there a Web page for this?

